# [Solved] LCD AL1916W resolution

## nenadalm

Hi, a I have this LCD, and I can´t get higher resolution on Gentoo than 640x480. In windows xp it works fine with 1280x800. It says after startx: "No valid modes for 1280x800; removing". Thanx for any ideas what to do.Last edited by nenadalm on Thu Dec 08, 2011 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nenadalm,

According to Acer the native resolution is 1440x900@75Hz, which is what you should be using for the best picture.

Many displays do not conform the EDID specification properly, which means they lie about their supported modes to the graphics driver, which either gives you a mode you don't want, or falls back to a safe 640x480. Windows display drivers just invoke the emergency manual override to hide the faulty display design.  Linux can do something similar. Exactly how depends on your graphics driver.

Xorg can generate any random video mode you care to describe to it.

To get started, please post the output of

```
lspci -k
```

 and the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see your hardwre and what Xorg is actually doing.

----------

## kite14

I have the same LCD model which works with a native resolution of 1440x900

as NeddySeagoon has already pointed out.

My LCD panel is driven by an AMD graphic adapter (with open source ati drivers) 

and it works at its native resolution using default X settings (blank xorg.conf).

----------

## nenadalm

Thanks for responses. There are some next informations:

lspci -k: http://pastebin.com/DMCUu8gM

Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/nizr2zbK

Graphics card: Nvidia 8500 GT

- drivers: nvidia-drivers

----------

## nenadalm

I googled. I found, I should write into xorg.conf (Device section):

Options    "UseEDID"    "false"

and use gtf to generate Modeline:

$ gtf 1440 900 60

-then I put modeline to Monitor section into xorg.conf.

I have also set:

Modes    "1440x900"

in subsection display into section screen.

But everything is same as before.

there are newest files:

xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/ApPZN10L

Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/tsTDEB1U

----------

## nenadalm

Now it works - thanks guys.

So there is guide how to get Monitor works:

1) generate xorg.conf (you can use nvidia-settings)

2) disable EDID:

- open: /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add options into Device section:

Option    "UseEDID" "false"

Option    "UseEDIDDpi" "false"

Option    "UseEDIDFreqs" "false"

Option    "ModeValidation" "NoEdidModes"

3) find HorizSync and VertRefresh info about your Monitor (on Google you can) and edid Monitor section in xorg.conf:

HorizSync    min_value - max_value

VertRefresh min_value - max_value

(instead min_value and max_value write your values)

5) run terminal and type:

$ gtf width height freq

(instead width and height type your resolution, instead freq your refresh frequency)

6) output from step 5 move into section Monitor in xorg.conf file

7) in xorg.conf - section Screen - subsection Display type

Modes "resolution"

(instead resolution type for example 1440x900)

----------

## krinn

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> nenadalm,
> 
> According to Acer the native resolution is 1440x900@75Hz

 

 *nenadalm wrote:*   

> and use gtf to generate Modeline:
> 
> $ gtf 1440 900 60 

 

Did you miss the native 75hz spec ?

----------

## nenadalm

My bad. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

